# October Tyne and Wear reptile association meeting



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

Why not come along to october's tyne and wear retile association meeting? we'll be having a talk on burmese pythons and.....

ITS OUR 2ND BIRTHDAY!!! 

anyone who came to our 1st birthday last year will know how enjoyable it was, so we couldn't resist celebrating our 2nd birthday!

new faces always welcome, our meeting is held at team reptiles, on team valley and starts it 6pm

rachel


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

You forgot to put the date up?


----------



## satre08 (Aug 10, 2009)

ooops sorry about that its this sunday!

our meetings are always on the last sunday of the month, hope to see everyone there!

satre08


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

i shall be there, its been a long time!


----------

